

My 7drl submission (a wilderness survival game) in HTML5 - jere
http://humbit.com/rogue/

======
samwyse
I only played it a bit, but it seems interesting enough that I may return to
it this weekend. Even with the "hint" in the other comment about the movement,
it was still confusing the first time i saw it.

~~~
jere
Well, cool. I'd appreciate any feedback. Almost everyone has commented (mostly
negatively) on the movement, but I do think people get it after a few seconds.
If I _hadn't_ used this movement, you would always know which way is which
easily. Hard to simulate getting lost/going in circles in the freezing cold
without that.

------
jplur
Great movement mechanic, don't think I've ever seen that in a rl before.

~~~
jere
Thanks. That's funny because all my friends said it was extremely jarring and
they didn't like it. The reason it's there is to make it easier to disorient
yourself and get lost.

